
On Finding Root Causes - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/production-ready/on-finding-root-causes-c0ce524bf98b#.b2cnhzw4w
======
SixSigma
As any Six Sigma green belt will tell you, use The Five Whys [1]

    
    
        The vehicle will not start. (the problem)
    
        Why? - The battery is dead. (first why)
    
        Why? - The alternator is not functioning. (second why)
    
        Why? - The alternator belt has broken. (third why)
    
        Why? - The alternator belt was well beyond its useful service life and not replaced. (fourth why)
    
        Why? - The vehicle was not maintained according to the recommended service schedule. (fifth why, a root cause)
    
    

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys)

